# Tool knackt Office-Verschlüsselung binnen weniger Minuten



## Newsfeed (16 April 2010)

Aufgrund eines Implementierungsfehlers lassen sich verschlüsselte Office-Dokumente mit einem Tool in wenigen Minuten knacken. Betroffen sind Versionen bis einschließlich Office 2003. Bekannt ist das Problem bereits seit 2005.

Weiterlesen...


----------

